# topic for thesis



## Dolly (Jun 20, 2012)

plz guys help me. I am a student of M.Tech 1st year Computer Science Deptt. and I need a topic for my thesis can you plz help me by suggesting some current and worthy topics for my thesis...
thanks in advance


----------

